# Persian: خودآموز و بازآموز لهچه اصفهانی



## seitt

Greetings,

I recently obtained a copy of a book with the title ‘خودآموز و بازآموز لهچه اصفهانی’.

I don't really understand the title, however. How would you translate it, please?

Where would you place the extra kasres? Are the words خودآموز and also بازآموز adjectives (صفت) or nouns (اسم)?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

> How would you translate it, please?


A tutorial and relearning book of Isfehani's dialect



> Where would you place the extra kasres?


خودآموز و بازآموز لهجه‌ي اصفهانی



> Are the words خودآموز and also بازآموز adjectives (صفت) or nouns (اسم)?


Both are nouns.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, fascinating: could خودآموز have perhaps started out as an adjective usually used with the word ‘کتاب’, for example? So, کتاب خودآموز.

Then, perhaps, gradually, the word ‘کتاب’ began to be omitted as the meaning was obvious without it and the adjective became a noun. This happens a lot in languages.


----------



## Qureshpor

seitt said:


> Many thanks, fascinating: could خودآموز have perhaps started out as an adjective usually used with the word ‘کتاب’, for example? So, کتاب خودآموز.
> 
> Then, perhaps, gradually, the word ‘کتاب’ began to be omitted as the meaning was obvious without it and the adjective became a noun. This happens a lot in languages.




Perhaps "Learn and re-learn Isfahani Dialect" or "Teach Yourself Isfahani Dialect".


----------



## darush

searcher123 said:


> خودآموز و بازآموز لهجه‌ي اصفهانی



سلام 
زمان دانش آموزی من، می نوشتیم :لهجه اصفهانی یا خانه ما، ستاره زیبا و...اما اخیرا در همه جا می بینم 
لهجه ی اصفهانی ، خانه ی ما، ستاره ی زیبا
من نمی تونم این رو خوب توضیح بدم آقا مرتضی اگر شما زحمتش رو بکشید خوبه. ممکنه آقا*ی(!)* سیمون رو به اشتباه بندازه. البته اگر قبلا این کار رو انجام نداده باشید


----------



## searcher123

> Many thanks, fascinating: could خودآموز have perhaps started out as an  adjective usually used with the word ‘کتاب’, for example? So, کتاب خودآموز.



کتاب خودآموز is very common at the present too, however to be honest, I don't know it is a "noun" or an "adjective"! 

*@darush*

جناب داريوش عزيز، اين آقا سايمون ما را دست كم نگيريد. ايشان فارسي مي‌خوانند و مي‌نويسند مثل هلو  خودشان تا الان متن فارسي شما را حتما خوانده‌اند.

البته تا جايي كه بنده خاطرم هست، قبلا در مورد نحوه‌ي نوشتن كسره بر روي "ه" ﴿يعني ۀ يا ه‌ي﴾ مفصلا در انجمن بحث كرده‌ايم


----------



## darush

ajaaaab!--------


----------



## eskandar

seitt said:


> Many thanks, fascinating: could خودآموز have perhaps started out as an adjective usually used with the word ‘کتاب’, for example? So, کتاب خودآموز.
> 
> Then, perhaps, gradually, the word ‘کتاب’ began to be omitted as the meaning was obvious without it and the adjective became a noun. This happens a lot in languages.


That's possible. However, remember that خودآموز can be an adjective *or *a noun on its own (that's true of many words in Persian), meaning 'self-teaching' or 'self-teacher'. In fact, if I wanted to describe the category of 'teach yourself' books I would say کتاب‌های خودآموز*ی* . That is, I would use خودآموزی with a ی as an adjective and خودآموز as a noun, although خودآموز without a ی can function as an adjective too.


----------



## seitt

Much obliged - so how would you translate a book title such as “Teach Yourself Greek”? This refers to the language, naturally.


----------



## eskandar

I would translate it as خودآموز زبان یونانی . Indeed, searching for "خودآموز زبان" on Google turns up tons of results.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, super.


----------



## seitt

آقا مرتضی، شما واقعا لطف دارید. اگر بنده هر چه را که نوشتید متوجه شدم، کاملا به لطف کمک بسیار با ارزش شما هست. همینطور که نوشتید، مفصلا در بارۀ (یا در باره‌ی) نوشتن کسره بر روی "ه" توضیح داده‌ید.

تازه، آقا داریوش و آقا اسکندر، میل دارم از این فرصت استفاده کنم، تا از شما هم از ته دلم تشکر کنم.


----------



## eskandar

خواهش می‌کنم آقای سیمون، در خدمتتان هستیم


----------



## searcher123

اختيار داريد استاد عزيز. بنده اصلا كاري نكردم. اين بنده هستم كه فراوان از شما و ساير دوستان ﴿به ويژه جناب اسكندر كه لازم مي‌دانم در اينجا تشكّر ويژه‌اي از ايشان داشته باشم﴾ آموخته‌ام.


----------



## darush

خواهش می کنم آقا سیمون، ضمنا شما و بقیه دوستان باید من رو بخاطر انگلیسی ناقصم ببخشید


----------



## eskandar

.آقای مرتضی، صاحب اختیارید. اینجانب هم ازتان عرض تشکر و قدردانی می‌کنم و ارادتمند شما هستم​


----------

